# Training e-collar & Hunting e-collar



## Goosey (Jun 6, 2014)

Do you guys and gals use the same collar for both applications or do you use one for training and another for hunting. The reason I ask is because while reading over some reviews on various forums it seems like a fair number of guys will have one for each application. Is this because a simpler unit is better for hunting conditions or they just have money to blow?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I use the same one


----------



## Cass (Sep 17, 2013)

Same one - I ain't made of money ya know!


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Same one all the time.


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Same one TT Pro 100 G3


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

One of the reasons I love my Dogtra collars is because of how small they are , and that they come equipped with landyards. In real world hunting situations, my transmitter is always hanging with my calls, and whistle. Weather I'm in a lay out blind goose hunting, or waist deep in water in a beaver swamp, I always know where the transmitter is. And Yes, it works well in training also. 

I have 2 collars that are about 8 years old now, and no issues with either collar.

Steve


----------



## UTMallard (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not a fan of my TT Flyway Special for hunting (tube style). The transmitter is big and there's no way to put it on a lanyard. It's great for training, but I'm glad that I rarely need it while hunting.


----------



## Todd Herderhurst (Nov 7, 2012)

My original collar is a TT sport basic. I then won a Pro 500 at a seminar. I use the basic for hunting and the 500 for training. I had planned on selling the basic but like that controller for hunting so kept it.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

PRO 500 for training and Sport Basics for hunting. Based on transmitter size really plus when I get home from hunting and go to train I don't have to dig out my collar or worry about leaving it when I head out to hunt. Rarely need it though so it may not matter to you.


----------



## jbean74 (Apr 30, 2014)

ive used my pro 500 and the sport combo kinda the sports combo for hunting


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

use the same one. Tritronics field 90?


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Use the same one, TT Pro


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

Use the same one...Dogtra 3500.


----------



## Cliffy_t (Jul 18, 2011)

I am trying to figure out why you would use a collar hunting. I would have thought that you were out there shooting and having a some fun with your dog and not zapping the S*&t out of it.


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

Same one Garmin Delta clipped to a lanyard all the time. And love it.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

_"I would have thought that you were out there shooting and having a some fun with your dog and not zapping the S*&t out of it."_

Quite obviously.....you know "squat" about e-collars.


----------

